
“Inspired by bats” Binaural obstacle detection implemented in GA144 [pdf] - pointfree
http://www.forth.org/svfig/kk/11-2017-Kalny.pdf
======
pointfree
Daniel Kalny's GA144 projects' YouTube channel:

[https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCVMrX6BlNjIeGfX0QcBobGg](https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCVMrX6BlNjIeGfX0QcBobGg)

